# Brit Stops?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We wouldn't mind joining Brit Stops, if we knew more about the scheme. Their website isn't much help on the questions we have, such as:

1. How many Brit Stops are there, region by region?

2. How many are open all year?

Brit Stops is the sort of thing we might use to visit somewhere for the weekend, for example, but if there aren't any near where we live, we would have wasted the £25 joining fee.

We are particularly interested in weekends away out of season, we are not too tight to pay for camp sites, but very few in the Uk are open between october and March.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Have you read through this thread: Brit Stop Reviews
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1054889.html#1054889

Could help you.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We may have just wasted £20 (show reduction) but I don't think so.

Talking to an enthusiastic member at Malvern, our thoughts were clarified a bit, and we concluded that winter might be the time we would use these stops the most. Many of them are on pub car parks, and when the evenings are long and cold, a nice meal and a couple of pints in front of a roaring fire has definite appeal. No problem with drink and drive, and there are worse ways to pass an evening! :wink: 

Since most pubs are not far from civilisation it might also be good for a walk into town for a museum or a bit of retail therapy . . . or buying ladies' shoes if you prefer!! :roll: 

Short breaks might take on a whole new format - time will tell, but we shall give it a go!

Dave


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

I was thinking of joining as we have enjoyed some good nights on the france passion scheme and was hoping that britstops was the same,our main uk touring areas are the peak district ,mid wales and anglesey .
So my question is how many stops are available in those areas?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we have used the scheme quite extensivly though i agree its starting to get pricey but i have in 2 years stopped at 9 pubs and 3 farms a rugby club and a brewery which probably is as much a reflection of my lifestyle as the scheme ,
most landlords are happy to see you and although not compulsory do expect you to eat in the pub or have a couple of drinks, 
only on 1 farm have i been parked on grass,the rest have all been carparks , out of season any hard standing is gratefully recieved particularly as wet as this year has been,
being pubs for the most part prob 60%+ they are usually open all year and although sometimes shut on odd days have never refused us a stopover [on 2 occasions], and also never a problem rolling up at the end of the day's journey perfect transit stopovers ,
regional coverage varies i'm afraid 28 in the west country about the same in the s/east 17 apiece in wales and the same in e/anglia ,
i think my 2 years membership = £35 and saved equvalent of a cs site say £8 x 14, £112 has worked for me.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Have to say I am a big fan and always look for an opportunity to use one. I am happy to have a meal in a pub and not Pay a site fee.

I ave reviewed a few on my blog, link below and there is an excellent thread on here with many posts about the scheme. 

C


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We joined this year and have stayed locally in Sussex on some (a couple of vineyards and a couple of pubs) and recently in Norfolk/Suffolk 3 out of 5 nights were Britstops - a farm shop, a pub, and an Antiques Centre. 
We are very pleased - as for North Wales there are six in the book - 1 Farm 1 Brewery and 4 Pubs/Hotels (brewery Closed Weekends and one Hotel not available Christmas)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I would like to point out, that like France Passion, which this scheme replicates in slightly different way due to our lack of vinerys, in that we use farm shops, pubs etc., of which there are fewer in France!

But the scheme in all other aspects works the same, ie a maximum of 24 hours, not a weekend...... so please remember there are other people using this same scheme who may want to use the same pub/stopover you have chosen, and move on after your stopover....

Let us not ruin the scheme for all

Carol


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

So, to repeat the question, how many Britstops are listed (per region) please? I would use them if there are sufficient in the areas I tour.

Colin


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Roughly 160 fairly evenly spread I would say. PM Britstops Steve will give you am exact number. I can't be bothered to count them by region


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Not forgetting that you can tell Steve of any other possible candidates as you travel round. He can then make contact and convince them of the benefits. This will get more into the book.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Colin,

ceejayt isn't far off the mark - there are currently 164 host sites (not counting the 7 "aires" also listed).

The map on the website gives a good idea of their spread around the country. As the map is just to give an idea of their spread, it's not updated on a regular basis (I will get round to it, though, honest!).

So, region by region:
South West - 27
South East - 27 + 1 aire
East Anglia - 17
Wales - 17
West Mids - 11
East Mids - 21
North West - 11
North East - 16
Scotland - 17 + 2 aires
N Ireland - 4 aires

98 hosts are open all year, and another 16 are open every day but Christmas. A few more are open all year, but closed on particular days of the week. 

So at least 114 are open all year, as a few of our places close only on bank holidays, and a few others have odd months they are not open.

This year's book is valid until the end of February 2013, so you'll have the whole of the winter months to enjoy a few breaks. 

Hope that helps. If you have any further questions, I'd be happy to answer them.

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

stevethebeekeeper said:


> Not forgetting that you can tell Steve of any other possible candidates as you travel round. He can then make contact and convince them of the benefits. This will get more into the book.


Yes, and not forgetting that if your suggested host makes it into the book, you'll get a free copy of Brit Stops 2013!

What's not to like? 

Steve

(Oh, and if you want to chat over the whole thing, and have a browse through the book, just pop along and see us at Newark, Shepton or Lincoln shows)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Colin, contact Steve Clarke who owns Britstops, and ask him, he can tell you, I have them all, but we get updates, around monthly or when he deems it sufficient to send us, so I can't actually tell you in totals.

Carol

PS Just join and help him, if you find a place that would like to be hosts, give Steve the information and let him sign them up, it may be a pub you have used before, near you, that has space, for 1-5 motorhomes overnight, no facilities required..... if he does sign them up, you will receive next year's book free....as a thank you


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all. We probably will join in January 2013, as we are away in Europe from mid September to the end of November.

Carol, we have no intention of spoiling things for anyone, when we say a weekend, we mean Saturday and Sunday, i.e. staying just Saturday night. That's why we need to know if there are any within easy driving distance of where we live. In fact, it needn't be a weekend, since we are retired; any two days, one night, would do.

We wouldn't want to take extended holidays in Britain in the winter, but we do like to get out and about a bit, and give the van a run.


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks fir posting steve How many in the peak district and how many on anglesey?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

How does Steve know who suggests a new host joins the scheme? I gave a leaflet to a potential host yesterday, but am not sure how I get my free year if he joins up...?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

alphadee said:


> How does Steve know who suggests a new host joins the scheme? I gave a leaflet to a potential host yesterday, but am not sure how I get my free year if he joins up...?


You should E-mail the details of the location to [email protected]


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all,

Yes, it's important to let me know if you have spoken to a potential site if you want your free copy next year! You can use the the contact form on our website, or pm me here. We usually keep the "office" address for hosts themselves, to try and keep stuff separate, so the *info(AT)britstops.com* address would be best.

Please don't worry if I don't get back to you quickly - I do follow up all the leads, but I've an ever-growing card index of suggestions now, and sometimes it takes some time to get a response (and of course not everyone says yes!). Some hosts have only just come round to signing up after being contacted two years ago!

You can approach sites yourself (often better if you've stayed there or know them), or give me contact details and I'll contact them.

Also, everyone seems to know a great pub, but we'd love to hear about more farm shops, vineyards, etc.

As for sites in the Peak District and on Anglesey:
Peak District = a pub, a farm shop and an ice cream farm just to the east of the National Park
Anglesey = a pub near Bangor, but sadly none on the island itself (so please suggest any!)

Last point - the "suggest a site" incentive applies to members only, I'm afraid (no free copies for suggesting sites if you don't already have this year's book - sorry!).

Steve


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

ICE CREAM FARM?, I did`nt know that you can grow ice cream?.

tuk-tuk.   :lol: :lol: :idea:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that Steve. I will pm you with the host I gave your leaflet to. We joined Brit Stops a couple of weeks ago (keen FPers for last 4 years), and are looking forward to trying some out.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, nearly forgot, there are some leaflets specifically for potential hosts on our website, that you can download and print off - if you're really keen!

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'd be interested to know the extent of interest (and awareness) of our European neighbours.

How many "mainland Europe" members are there?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

tuk-tuk said:


> ICE CREAM FARM?, I did`nt know that you can grow ice cream?.
> 
> tuk-tuk.   :lol: :lol: :idea:


Of course! It grows particularly well in crop rotation with spaghetti - 
see this BBC Panorama clip

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BritStops said:


> tuk-tuk said:
> 
> 
> > ICE CREAM FARM?, I did`nt know that you can grow ice cream?.
> ...


Not in America. This animal decimates the spag crop . . . reaches down from the trees and plucks it by the armfull! 8O

http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/

Dave


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

tuk-tuk said:


> ICE CREAM FARM?, I did`nt know that you can grow ice cream?.
> 
> tuk-tuk.   :lol: :lol: :idea:


Grows on trees, don't you know that?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Telbell said:


> I'd be interested to know the extent of interest (and awareness) of our European neighbours.
> 
> How many "mainland Europe" members are there?


Sorry Telbell, missed your post and got involved in the ice cream and spaghetti farming discussion!

We've now got three resellers in Spain (europastops), Germany ( DoldeMedienVerlag) and Holland (Facile Media)

All three publish motorhome mags and books in their own countries. We also had an article in "Le Monde du Camping-Car" in France this summer, and I've been on all the Euro forums I could find. There are now a few threads about us over there, where members are recounting their travels with Brit Stops.

Still early days, I think, but hopefully we'll see more of our European friends daring to drive on the "wrong side"!

Steve


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I will join again next year, great ideal and really nice Motor homing couple running it.
Used it a lot this year have a look at the photos


----------

